# New 2011 secteur elite Apex



## pauljdav (Apr 30, 2012)

A few days ago I picked up an white and black 2011 specteur elite apex brand new on clearance. My other bike is a hybrid so this is my first true rode bike in 25 years!!

It climbs well with the Apex. Lots of hills here in Everett Wa area. I am looking forward to my next nice day for a sweet ride. I will ride the hybrid on the wet days. (which it is a lot here) 

I just started biking mid March and have ridden every day but 3 when I was out of town with no bike. 

Today I was clocked at 25MPH on the flats by motorcycle officers. Now I can start setting higher mileage goals. My next goal is 50 then 75 then 100 then?


----------



## bb1857 (May 13, 2012)

Congrats on your new ride!! Just picked up a new Tarmac yesterday here!!


----------



## SilverStar07 (May 18, 2011)

pauljdav said:


> A few days ago I picked up an white and black 2011 specteur elite apex brand new on clearance. My other bike is a hybrid so this is my first true rode bike in 25 years!!
> 
> It climbs well with the Apex. Lots of hills here in Everett Wa area. I am looking forward to my next nice day for a sweet ride. I will ride the hybrid on the wet days. (which it is a lot here)
> 
> ...


I just replied to you in the other Secteur thread, but I just saw that you are in Everett, Wa. I live in Snohomish and work in Mukiteo and do ride through Everett quite abit. I can attest to the hills in Everett, well the whole Seattle area really. There are a lot of good routs in the area were you can pack on the mileage, some hilly and some not so hilly. You should go check out the Centennial Trail in Snohomish. It starts in Snohomish and goes north to Arlington and beyond, they have been adding new paved sections to the trail this past year so I am not sure how far north it goes now. But it is a good way to build up your mileage with out the hills. 

SS-


----------



## pauljdav (Apr 30, 2012)

I like the hills for fitness. 
Have you done the "Broadway climb"? It about killed me. I will have to do this one until it is easy. 

I rode from Silverlake to Snohomish to N Everett back to Silverlake on Sunday. Nice ride. 

I plan to add miles to this ride by jumping on the Centenial and heading North!!


----------



## SilverStar07 (May 18, 2011)

pauljdav said:


> I like the hills for fitness.
> Have you done the "Broadway climb"? It about killed me. I will have to do this one until it is easy.
> 
> I rode from Silverlake to Snohomish to N Everett back to Silverlake on Sunday. Nice ride.
> ...


I haven't heard of the "Broadway climb" but I assume it follows Broadway through Everett, I have driven Broadway but never ridden it. I do ride by the North end of Silver lake all the time especially if I ride my bike to work. You probably road right by my house on that loop. When I say I live in Snohomish that's because I have a Snohomish address, I am actually halfway down Seattle Hill over looking the Snohomish Valley so closer to Everett. I have a loop that I do that goes from my house around the north end of Silver Lake into Mukilteo. Down the Mukilteo speedway to 5th, follow 5th into Everett. Everett to Lowell, then follow the River road into Snohomish. Then I get to climb Seattle Hill Road home. That rout has some nice hills in it, especially buy Forrest Park.

Feel free to PM me if you ever want to meet up for a ride.

SS-


----------

